# Watercool HK 3 Plexitop Sammelbestellung



## OsiRis (5. Oktober 2010)

So da das Interesse ja doch recht groß ist habe ich mich entschlossen  euch alle glücklich zu machen 
und eine Sammelbestellung zu starten
Bitte erst lesen zu not mehrmals und dann fragen
Die Fakten:

- es müssen min. 10 Deckel bestellt werden (sollte kein problem sein)
- die Deckel sind in Original-Qualität aus gegossenem Acrylglas und polierten Aussenseiten.
- die 20 EURO sind mit MwSt, ohne Versand
- bei Vorkasse kommen dann noch 2,50 EURO für den Maxi-Brief hinzu
- das Inlay ist anscheint doch dabei
- man kann mit und ohne LED-Bohrung wählen
- es gibt 3 Versionen: (Bilder siehe unten)


1. LC ganz normal ohne Inlay ohne Düsenplatte
2. LT mit Inlay und mit Düsenplatte
3. LT ohne Inlay und mit Düsenplatte ohne Gravur (komplett Clean)

Was ich genau mache ich, ich notiere eure Adressen + Versionen, Sammel  das Geld ein und überweise es an Watercool + leite die Adressen und  Versionen weiter. Und halte rücksprache mit Watercool werde die Tage  noch mal anrufen wie es aussieht wegen dem Umzug in die neue Halle.

Postet hier einfach die Version die ihr haben möchtet und schickt mir  eure Adresse per PM als Antwort erhaltet ihr meine Bankdaten und noch  mal die Version zum absichern 
Es gibt vom HK3.0 LT & CU zwei Deckelversionen. In der ersten  Version wird die Düsenplatte und die Halterung mit Stiften gehalten, die  neuere Version hat eine veränderte Düsenplatte, die Halterung wird  durch Madenschrauben fixiert.
Damit es kein Versionschaos gibt, möchten wir die "alten" Kühler  upgraden und legen daher diesen Deckeln kostenlos die neue Düsenplatte  und Madenschrauben bei.
Daher sollten die User mit angeben, ob sie die alte oder neue HK-Version haben

Die Deadline hatt sich verschoben zum glück für die einen und zum pech für die anderen ^^ 22.10.10 ist Ende ! 
 Version 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Version 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Version 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Blood (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehm auf jeden Fall die dritte Variante mit LED Bohrung 
Nur das mit den alten bzw. neuen Version versteh ich nicht so ganz. 
Ich hab die Version: Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3.0 LT


----------



## crank6868 (5. Oktober 2010)

Die Version die du hast ist egal. 
Du bekommst von Watercool umsonst die neue Düsenplatte mit der neune befestigungsart 
Wenn du nicht Version 1 nimmst weil da keine Düsenplatte dabei ist


----------



## Walt (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne die dritte Version nehmen. 
PM ist gleich unterwegs.

Edit: Mit LED- Bohrung...


----------



## OsiRis (6. Oktober 2010)

joa also eure beiden bestellungen sind vermerkt will denn keiner noch welche?!....


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich überlege mir das gerade, etwas geduld bitte


----------



## OsiRis (6. Oktober 2010)

^^ okay hoffe noch ein paar andere auch


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Oktober 2010)

Zählt das dann mit der bestellugn im Luxx zusammen ?


----------



## OsiRis (6. Oktober 2010)

jup wir arbeiten zusammen ^^ also kommt auf das selbe raus


----------



## OsiRis (7. Oktober 2010)

kleiner push ^^ wer hatt noch nicht wer will nochmal ^^

Und ein riesen danke an den mod ! ^^


----------



## icecold (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch am Überlegen, aber die Frage ist nicht ob sondern wechle Variante.
Ich melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## KingLouie (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss jetzt mal ein bissl dusslich fragen:

Ist es auch möglich nen ganzen Kühler zu bekommen, und nicht nur den Deckel?
Und was würde der dann kosten?


----------



## OsiRis (8. Oktober 2010)

@kinglouie: ne leider nicht aber du kannst dir den kühler so kaufen und hier den deckel ^^ und ich glaub in der billigsten version kostet der so um die 30-35€ +den deckel dann halt ...

@icecold: naja solange es in der vorgegebenen zeit ist und das geld bis dahin eingegangen ist ist das kein problem ^^


----------



## Chaoswave (8. Oktober 2010)

gibts den deckel auch für die amd version?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2010)

Der Deckel ist bei allen Versionen identisch.


----------



## OsiRis (8. Oktober 2010)

genau so schaut es aus nur alten runter neuen drauf ^^


----------



## KingLouie (9. Oktober 2010)

OsiRis schrieb:


> @kinglouie: ne leider nicht aber du kannst dir den kühler so kaufen und hier den deckel ^^ und ich glaub in der billigsten version kostet der so um die 30-35€ +den deckel dann halt ...



Oh nee... schade... dann lass ich das erstmal.


----------



## OsiRis (9. Oktober 2010)

naja erstmal ^^ ist wohl ne einmalige aktion ...


----------



## icecold (9. Oktober 2010)

Hey,
also ich würde gerne die Variante 2 *MIT* Inlay, *OHNE* LED Bohrung bestellen.


----------



## OsiRis (9. Oktober 2010)

alles klar PN ^^


----------



## crank6868 (10. Oktober 2010)

@KingLouie ich darf osiris mal verbessern. Also ich kann bei Watercool anfragen was es als kompletter kühler kostet  Ich habe mir mal das Plexitop für die 4870x2 bestellt und konnte auswählen ob nur das Top oder mit Kühler  Wenn ich den preis habe sag ich dir bescheit ich werde so auf 50€ mit Top tippen aber ohne gewähr


----------



## OsiRis (11. Oktober 2010)

okay ^^ wenn das auch geht "crank" ^^


----------



## elCh (11. Oktober 2010)

Hätte gern Version 3 mit Led Bohrung


----------



## hydro (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich den einen HK3 LC habe und ein Top mit Düsenplatte bestelle, habe ich dann quasi einen LT?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

Nein. Der LC hat eine deutlich gröbere Struktur in der Bodenplatte.


----------



## fuSi0n (12. Oktober 2010)

Du hast dann einen halben LT . Ist vllt ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

Fällt mir da gerade ein: Kriegt es vielleicht untereinander abgesprochen, dass der Besteller mal die Kombinationen LC-Boden/LC-Deckel, LC-Boden/LT-Deckel, LT-Boden/LC-Deckel und LT-Boden/LT-Deckel gegeinander testet? Das wäre eine 1A Gelgenheit, um endlich die Frage zu klären, ob die Düsenplatte wesentlich mehr macht, als den Durchfluss zu bremsen.


----------



## OsiRis (12. Oktober 2010)

joa jungs bald ist die zeit abgelaufen jetzt oder nie ^^


----------



## hydro (12. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre zumindest eine super Entscheidungshilfe @ ruyven.
Bei mir wäre das sogar ziemlich entscheidend


----------



## crank6868 (12. Oktober 2010)

Das ganze macht eh nur minimale Temperatur verbesserungen also geht nach optik


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte gern Version 3 mit LED - Bohrungen, hab den alten HK3.0 mit Haltestiften, die Düsenplatte brauche ich eh nicht, da damit nur die Backplate vom CPU- Sockel gekühlt werden soll.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe den HK3 in der alten Version mit Stiften für die Düsenplatte.
Ich nehme dann entsprechend einmal Variante 1 und einmal Variante 3; beide mit LED-Bohrungen.

Danke Dir!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Walt (19. Oktober 2010)

Ab wann können wir ca mit der Lieferung rechnen? Bin schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## hyperionical (19. Oktober 2010)

Wurde der Gewindeabstand erhöht um auch 16/10 Schraubis zu unterstützen?


----------



## OsiRis (20. Oktober 2010)

ajo denke ende nächster woche werden sie kommen und ne sind die gleichen lochabstände ^^

"schraubverschlüsse sind was für weicheier xD"


----------



## bundymania (21. Oktober 2010)

16/10er Schraubis passen ja auch auf die alte Rev., nur eben nicht alle Sorten


----------



## Sh00rdy (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehm:

3. LT ohne Inlay und mit Düsenplatte ohne Gravur (komplett Clean) mit LED Bohrung.

Adresse per PM

Merci dir


----------



## _Gott_ (21. Oktober 2010)

Hätte gern Nr 3, wenn ich den noch bekommen könnte Adresse per pm


----------



## Dark-Blood (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts denn so langsam mit der Lieferung aus?


----------



## Sh00rdy (26. Oktober 2010)

hoffentlich ist nix schlimmes passiert!

Habe am 21ten geschrieben aber leider keine mail bekommen bezüglich bankdaten etc... 

wird wohl nix mit plexitop


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2010)

Haben die Jungs von WC denn mitlerweile wieder Internet?


----------



## empty (27. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die Jungs von WC denn mitlerweile wieder Internet?




Da macht sich doch eine Firma lächerlich! Habe mich schon einmal darüber ausgelassen, aber das ist schon recht dreist. Von Wirtschaft verstehen die soviel wie ich von einer Orangenplantage. 

@Shoordy, hoffe das wird was. Ansonsten ist der gute alte Brief oder Anruf (habe sie auch nicht lololol) ein alt bewährtes Mittel. Da WC auch nicht aus Bielefeld (was es eh nicht gibt) kommt kannst du da auch vor dem Gebäude campieren und mit deinem iPhone deren Internet sicherstellen. 

Sorry aber wie behindert darf man sein? Da kauft man sich ein USB-Stick von O2 oder den Anbietern die man so in DE hat und stellt wenigstens etwas Inet her ... hätten die nicht so gute Produkte die fast ein Must-Have sind würde bei denen gar nichts mehr aus dem Lager verschwinden.


----------



## Sh00rdy (27. Oktober 2010)

> @Shoordy, hoffe das wird was. Ansonsten ist der gute alte Brief oder  Anruf (habe sie auch nicht lololol) ein alt bewährtes Mittel.


Danke, das ist natürlich auch ne Idee da mal kurz anzurufen...

Kein Internet ist natürlich übel... ich bin mir sicher viele Firmen wären nach 2 Wochen ohne Internet Insolvent.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2010)

Tjo. Bei WC war es schon immer so, dass Antworten in <2 Wochen nur bei direktem Anruf zu erwarten waren - in sofern keine drastische Verschlechterung des Service. WC-Produkte verkaufen sich halt nur über Qualität.
(Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sie mitlerweile ne Verbindung haben. Eigentlich sollte das längst der Fall sein, aber man kann sich ja nicht sicher sein, dass sie auch bescheid sagen. Jedenfalls nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen  )


----------



## bundymania (28. Oktober 2010)

WC ist schon wieder voll am Netz, derzeit liegt die Verzögerung vielmehr an ein paar Schnarchnasen, die immer noch nicht überwiesen haben !


----------



## Dark-Blood (28. Oktober 2010)

Oh man heißt noch länger warten? Wie lange noch ?


----------



## OsiRis (28. Oktober 2010)

sorry war die letzten tage bissl krank hier gibts ne liste die sollten sich jetzt ranhalten sonst gibts keine deckelchen für diejenigen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walt (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe grade gesehen, dass bei mir ohne LED steht. Ich wollte eigentlich mit. Können wir das noch ändern?

Gruß


----------



## Sh00rdy (28. Oktober 2010)

möchte dich nicht hetzen, aber ich möchte gerne bezahlen, dafür benötige ich noch deine Daten 

Oder kann des bei den gelben noch scheitern?

merci


----------



## Chaoswave (28. Oktober 2010)

> Postet hier einfach die Version die ihr haben möchtet und schickt mir eure Adresse per PM als Antwort erhaltet ihr meine Bankdaten


steht im ersten Post, also erst du melden, dann er


----------



## Sh00rdy (28. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Info, aber Mail hab ich schon am 21ten geschrieben. Mit Adresse usw.


----------



## weizenleiche (28. Oktober 2010)

Schade hätte auch gern einen gehabt ! =(


----------



## Dark-Blood (2. November 2010)

Na wie siehts jetzt aus? Wär nett wenn ihr uns auf dem laufenden halten könntet, weil wir warten jetzt schon echt lange ...


----------



## Walt (5. November 2010)

Tut sich hier noch mal irgendwann was?!?


----------



## Dark-Blood (7. November 2010)

So langsam werd ich ungeduldig ... 
Freu mich schon voll auf das Teil, das nervt das es so lange dauert ...


----------



## Walt (7. November 2010)

Hab vorhin im Luxx gelesen, dass er die Bestellung auf jeden Fall am 2.11 aufgeben wollte...


----------



## icecold (16. November 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich jetzt mit den Deckeln aus?
Sind die schon bestellt oder müssen immer noch welche Überweisen?


----------



## Dark-Blood (16. November 2010)

laut Luxx Forum sind sie bereits in der Fertigung und sollten uns die Tage erreichen.


----------



## icecold (16. November 2010)

Ahh cool, freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Walt (17. November 2010)

Meiner ist eben angekommen. Sieht echt super aus!


----------



## Dark-Blood (17. November 2010)

Jup meiner auch XD 
nachher gleich mal einbaun


----------



## sentinel1 (18. November 2010)

Meiner ist heute eingetroffen und wird an einem passenden WE eingebaut.


----------



## Udel0272 (18. November 2010)

So nun macht ihr uns schon Wochen heiss mit euren Deckeln zeigt bitt mal bilder von den teilen


----------



## icecold (18. November 2010)

Meiner ist auch da. Sieht echt super aus, das teil. Lieder ist die Bodenplatte von meinem HK3 noch nicht vernickelt, das kommt aber noch. 

Bilder kannst du dir in meinem Tagebuch anschauen.
Link.


Danke an OsiRis der sich um die Sammelbestellung gekümmert hat.
Auch wenn es etwas länger gedauert hat. Vielen Danke. Gerne wieder.


----------



## djnoob (3. Dezember 2011)

lol, ich will auch einen. Kann man die noch irgendwo erwerben=?


----------



## Sysnet (10. Dezember 2011)

Nein, leider nicht. Da müsste man schon ne neue Sammelbestellung machen und hoffen das WC noch welche fertigt.


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2011)

So einen will ich auch! 

Wenns ne neue Sammelbestellung gibt bin ich dabei!


----------

